# طريقة سهلة ورخيصه لاعذاب المياه



## محمد 122 (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم اليوم مرفق عن طريقة اعذاب المياه بالطاقة الشمسية بتقنية التقطير التراكمي وتتميز هذه الطريقة بقلة تكلفة الانشاء والتشغيل ومناسبتها للاستهلاك المحدود للمياه ( الشرب واعداد الطعام) في المناطق الساحلية النائية او الابار المالحة اما عيوبها فتكمن في قلة الانتاجية لكل وحدة مساحة من المراكم الشمسي . 
دمتم بكل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

تووووووووووووووووووب


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

واصاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## mohalrubaie (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور....


----------



## العراقي المبدع (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي وحياك الله


----------



## ramysam6 (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حازم زعيان (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## weswes (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووروورورورورورورورورو


----------

